# How to get audio from HDTV to av receiver



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

Well lads!
I'm trying to get my AV receiver to get audio from the TV!
I have no idea what I'm doing.
I don't want the receiver to get picture but only audio? 
How do I do this?.
Cheers lads


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well lads!
> I'm trying to get my AV receiver to get audio from the TV!
> I have no idea what I'm doing.
> I don't want the receiver to get picture but only audio?
> ...



some TV's have either a 3.5mm or RCA audio out located near the HDMI (mine does) and I use it to connect the stereo receiver for audio


----------



## CJCerny (May 29, 2012)

Many HDTV's have an optical output. They send Dolby Digital tracks decoded from their built-in tuner using this output. That is usually the only option available for getting digital sound out of a HDTV.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

I have the RCA connections there but I don't have a cable! 
I also have an optical spdif toslink cable but it doesn't fit into any of the slots on the TV.
Can I use a HDMI cable to get audio?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Can I use a HDMI cable to get audio?



Could if the card supports it. Run HDMI out from card to AV then run hdmi out from AV to TV. Alternatively you would need a cable from the TV to AV.

EDIT:

My tv is setup that im using digital coaxial out so whatever i hear on the tv goes to the av receiver. Then from there it goes from PC via HDMI onboard to TV.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

A card? I'm not using a PC at all for this, just an AV receiver and a HDTV xD


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 29, 2012)

What are the inputs of the AV Receiver?, you could use component cables

some HDTVs have 3.5mm at the back that pairs with a VGA port so you have to use a VGA Cable + 3.5 for it to work both AV. otherwise you could just put the 3.5 mm in, set the HDTV to "PC or VGA". all you see is black screen. but there is sound.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> A card? I'm not using a PC at all for this, just an AV receiver and a HDTV xD



Going to need a cable and really doubt your TV would have HDMI out. Check to see if you have toslink optical,might need a cable to get that to work, or digital coaxial out, as a standard rca component cable would work with that.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 29, 2012)

Are you using some sort of Cable Box for a tuner? I run my Digital Box via HDMI to my amp(audio) then from the amp to my TV via HDMI.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 29, 2012)

What are the model numbers for the TV and Receiver?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

I think I need a cable grr! The TV is a Philips 7000 series 2011 model. Receiver is Yamaha rx.v363


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Philips 7000 series



Try to find exact model number. As your receiver sports all different types of inputs. Just need to find a compatible output from the TV and go from there.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

32pfl7605h there ya go!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 29, 2012)

Well it looks like it has a digital out on it according to the manual. Right between the SCART and the HDMI. I don't know WHAT kind of digital out it is and the pictures are just illustrations.

Oh there is a firmware upgrade for your TV as well if your interested.

LINK


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> 32pfl7605h there ya go!













Grab up an RCA cable use that. Matching up the marked areas. Would odds are need to choose DVD as the input selection on the receiver.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

An RCA cable? OK I'll look for one!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 29, 2012)

you can just use a rca video(VGA) cable for that .....Same cable,I still want to know why your going to the TV then to the AV when you could just go pc-av-tv  all on HDMI?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

Hmm all I have is a black and red cable to black and red? I've no idea what that is?
I only have a spdif cable but there is no where I can put it and I don't have a digital optical cable either. Will I be forced to buy a cable? I'm not using the PC on this TV atm so the PC option is not an option and I do not want the receiver on to produce picture when I only want it for audio!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> why your going to the TV then to the AV when you could just go pc-av-tv all on HDMI?



Huh? I'm trying to understand what you're saying. The way I put it sure he would have to turn on the tv to hear any kind of audio sans what is connected directly to the receiver but would just need to keep it on one selection for everything else.




Irish_PXzyan said:


> I do not want the receiver on to produce picture when I only want it for audio!



My way wouldn't work. What are you trying to accomplish then? What source do you want to go through the receiver?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

I want the receiver to produce audio for my surround sound speakers.
All want the receiver to basically do is audio to the speakers! That's it xD


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I want the receiver to produce audio for my surround sound speakers.
> All want the receiver to basically do is audio to the speakers! That's it xD



most TVs only pass through 2.1 SPDIF.

You sould be able to use coaxial digital cable, by what you posted, you've got what you need.

But let me say this...is you cable signal come via a converter box of some sort? if so, it would be a far ebtter idea to plug the cableBOX to your receiver for audio, than go through the TV. If no box, then you've gotta use what JrRacingFan showed in his post above with the images of your gear.


----------



## kns (May 29, 2012)

Your tv supports audio return channel through the hdmi port..
Connect this hdmi port to the receiver and the audio will be output through this.

This works if your receiver supports audio return channel.
Give it a try.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 29, 2012)

So let me get this straight,Your connecting you pc,cable set box to tv then you want the tv to do audio to the AV?It won`t work that way,connect the hdmi to your av then to tv,use your sound card from the 560ti it will do it over hdmi.your way is just well confusing.Do you use your tv for multiple sources either way one click on the av to change sources or on the tv from hdmi to dvd ect you still have to change it.You go DVD hdmi to av then have AV run out the video no sound to tv slelect dvd on AV remote......same with cable or pc ,,,either way you do it from tv to av you have to select on the TV remote the source you want.

My  setup is  HDMI
PC-AV-TV select game on remote....
BLU Ray-AV-TV select bluray on remote
Cable box-AV-TV Select cable/tv on remote

I1m doing this on the AV remote and my TV acts as a monitor with one hdmi cable.If i did it on tv to av i still have to go in the source menu and select it .

HDMI=AUDIO AND VIDEO ON ONE CABLE!!!!

PS If your trying to get Dolby from PC forget it You need a high end AV receiver that will support PC audio.A AV receiver is not the $400 Logitech z55500 digital speakers you know.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

@h82luz73 

I don't have any video in/outs on my receiver.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @h82luz73
> 
> I don't have any video in/outs on my receiver.



You have HDMI out to TV right ???? ...............


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

I'll give it a shot!

Pretend I don't own a PC, my PC is now separate from this HDTV!

I have a phono lead which is red and white connections? Will this work?


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

@ H8 : Not if it's only an audio receiver and not an AV unit. I've got a Denon receiver with no video capabilities.

@Irish : Sounds like you need a simple stereo RCA cable. Will the TV output surround? It may not as was stated before.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

I have a stereo one here yea? My TV supports DD 5.1 too. Any idea how to set it up with the stereo connection?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 29, 2012)

But this is his AV receiver .....
 If he wants just adudio use the red/White RCA plugs fro th e sound out on the motherboard to them.cable like this
http://www.ouibi.com/product_images...w=203&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:72



Irish_PXzyan said:


> I have a stereo one here yea? My TV supports DD 5.1 too. Any idea how to set it up with the stereo connection?


 So your AV RECEIVER doe not look like the one below ????? Then why have a title "how to get audio from HDTV to av receiver"  It should have been just HDTV to Stereo receiver.... A/V means Audio and Video....

Also just because you tv out puts Dolby 5.1 does not mean it will go to a stereo receiver and out put 5.1 digital ,Most TVs with return channel sound are for high end AV Receivers and only out put 2.1 sound (same out put from the TV speakers)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

Its exactly the same as the photo, I use it for my PC too which supports DD and DTS 5.1 surround sound. 
I've already said that all I want is audio from it and not video. 
Is it not possible to do this without using a HDMI connection for video? This is confusing me!


----------



## baggpipes (May 29, 2012)

Troll thread?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 29, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Its exactly the same as the photo, I use it for my PC too which supports DD and DTS 5.1 surround sound.
> I've already said that all I want is audio from it and not video.
> Is it not possible to do this without using a HDMI connection for video? This is confusing me!



OK so you want the TV to decode Dolby 5.1 to the receiver ? with a 2.1 stereo out put RCA cable....

Well it wont happen you need a plug on the back of that  has return or /from tv on it,Only way to get the source you want audio is with HDMI.You could get a HDMI switch box cheap and plug the sources in to that then the AV and then TV.That is if your out of input plugs on the back off the AV.

As for the TV out put only 2.1 if you have a A/V receiver that has HIGH ZONE 2  return is what would work from TV to AV Receiver.But that is a fake 3d audio ....or hybrid if you will.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

I'm aware of that! I'm not trying to get 5.1 with a stereo cable! I just want audio.
I really mustn't be making myself clear at all. Where is this troll thread come from?? 

It's simple... I want it so that when I'm watching TV, I will hear audio from my speakers and not the TV speakers. I want my receiver to do this for me. I can't explain it much clearer than this!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 29, 2012)

OK I got audio now. I plugged the RCA stereo cable into the UPC TV box for tele to the receivers dtv/cbl slots and there ya go! Happy days! Sorry for the confusion, I mustn't have explained myself properly. Cheers though lads.


----------



## techguy31 (May 30, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well lads!
> I'm trying to get my AV receiver to get audio from the TV!
> I have no idea what I'm doing.
> I don't want the receiver to get picture but only audio?
> ...



If you want digital sound, you could simply use a Spdif optical or coax plugged from your tv to your AV receiver (that is if your receiver has those plug).


----------



## OneCool (May 31, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!


----------

